# Is the Delta variant causing you to rethink travel plans?



## Brookswood (Aug 19, 2021)

I have not changed anything yet.   I don't fear Covid at this time since my vaccination still protects me for serious illness and death.  But, if areas I want to visit decide to shut down then my plans will change.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2021)

We usually go to Las Vegas every Fall.  We didn't go last year, due to this virus, and we have no plans to go this year.  Between the surges of this virus, and the goofballs fighting over masks on the airlines, we're staying local.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 19, 2021)

We are staying home this year. Getting on a plane should come with “hazard duty pay” these days.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 19, 2021)

I feel very comfortable being home.  If I want to travel I can go anywhere I like via online tours


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)

No plans for us.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes.  My HS reunion has been canceled for the third time.  We'd originally planned to attend but had changed our minds when Delta started spiking.  I have more local travel plans for the end of September, but they'll probably not come to fruition.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2021)

Our numbers are skyrocketing locally with the Delta variant so we’re going to rethink whether we even want to RV travel within the province.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2021)

No, except that we are not traveling whilst the wife is ill with it.  Life is too short, I am vaccinated and careful, but not locked down or in.

And I still fly Delta, if that matters...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 20, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2021)

*Yes...but only because I am planning a trip to Florida, and things are not good there right now.*


----------



## Lee (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe a couple of day trips during the week when there are less people about.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 20, 2021)

Is the Delta variant causing you to rethink travel plans?​
No

Delta variant doesn't spook me in the least
Just zero desire to travel anywhere I can't get home before dark.

I've done my traveling on this planet


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Oh gosh yes it is!


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2021)

Nope. I’m going to our Florida home next month.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2021)

rather be at home.not much in to driving,lots of outdoor recreations close by.


----------



## Devi (Aug 20, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Is the Delta variant causing you to rethink travel plans?​No
> 
> Delta variant doesn't spook me in the least
> Just zero desire to travel anywhere I can't get home before dark.
> ...


What Gary O' said above.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yes...but only because I am planning a trip to Florida, and things are not good there right now.*


Odd, with all my travels around Florida, I'd have to say things and life are going along quite smoothly. But, you go ahead and worry about the 3 county reps, who declared this an emergency, and the media immediately pounced on the bandwagon. By the way, since Florida has 67 counties, maybe the reporting should have said "64 counties in Florida are fine".   Naaaa, that will never happen.


----------



## oldman (Aug 21, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Odd, with all my travels around Florida, I'd have to say things and life are going along quite smoothly. But, you go ahead and worry about the 3 county reps, who declared this an emergency, and the media immediately pounced on the bandwagon. By the way, since Florida has 67 counties, maybe the reporting should have said "64 counties in Florida are fine".   Naaaa, that will never happen.


If the media reported that 64 counties are fine, no one would care, unless they found a way to sensationalize it.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 22, 2021)

I would look at some of the Covid maps that has each state divided into counties.    Things vary a lot in my own state.    My county is doing OK. The ones next to us are not doing as well, they have less vaccinations and more cases per 100,000 people.   Some of the more rural counties are doing great, but others are high infection rates.  One of the biggest farm counties is a hotbed of Covid.  It is what it is.

Scroll down for the USA county map.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/us/covid-cases.html


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2021)

I imagine it was written somewhere that this was not the weekend to fly to NY for a reunion. Between the Covid and tropical storm it’s a good thing we cancelled the visit. We both felt bad about it as we haven’t seen some members of the family in over two years. It is what it is and maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a local trip of about 5 days scheduled for as soon as school starts.  I want to avoid the last minute family vacation crowds we are now seeing.         But, if Delta continues to march through my area, I may cancel it.  Or I may modify it, so as to avoid as much human contact as possible outside of me and my fellow travelers.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 22, 2021)

No.....going all over South Wales at the moment.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 22, 2021)

Traveling by plane has been out since 9.11 and my heart issues. 

Traveling by car is an issue due to crime such as car break-ins for some cities like SF.  I did manage to eat out in a restaurant, still open and not requiring proof of vaccines, I'm fully vaccinated.

A lot of restaurants have closed in my area. Will be going to a Mexican restaurant this morning.  Being a senior at this time is hard. So far my area is stable and law enforcement is very responsive, unlike some areas, around the country.  

I avoid big crowded venues and going out at night. Many seniors in my area seem to be following the same pattern, and it works for us. My senior Center is open but no one feel like spending time there currently...


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> I would look at some of the Covid maps that has each state divided into counties.    Things vary a lot in my own state.    My county is doing OK. The ones next to us are not doing as well, they have less vaccinations and more cases per 100,000 people.   Some of the more rural counties are doing great, but others are high infection rates.  One of the biggest farm counties is a hotbed of Covid.  It is what it is.
> 
> Scroll down for the USA county map.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/us/covid-cases.html


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 24, 2021)

Not this ole' packer.  I have been on the road now for 21 days and it's still a couple of weeks until I return.  I don't watch nor listen to the news which makes my life so much better.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes I will not fly to my sister's in Louisiana nor to my brother's in Miami.  The covid numbers in both states are scary.  My brother called from Miami telling me about several of their friends ill with the virus and that its not a good time to come to Florida.  Or to La. either.  I will not visit them for a long time.  We talk on the phone quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 25, 2021)

Doesn't look like we will travel for a while until my wife retires in April, travel remains questionable. My wife is not interested in international travel. I suppose that's ok but we haven't left the state in two years and I want to stretch my legs. 

I would like to drive to Washington DC and board my car on Amtrak Auto-Train to Orlando and drive to Miami. Return to Orlando board car, to DC and drive home.


----------



## jujube (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm sticking with car trips for the present.  I did an almost-2700-mile road trip through 11 states this month.

I'm not flying unless I absolutely HAVE to, so international trips are out for the duration of Covid.  

I'm still traveling in my mind, though.  One of these days......


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 25, 2021)

Was anticipating meeting my younger daughter ( who lives in southern MN) in St Louis in late September but that will have to wait now


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 25, 2021)

Delta put the final nail in the coffin of my trip plans.  But, just regular covid was doing it because my trip was going to be to Africa.  Unfortunately between one of the countries in the itinerary having been led by a leader who didn't order any vaccine and said they would fight it using prayer, and the other country being slow to get people vaccinated, plus I didn't really relish that I would have to get two covid tests during the travels (not counting pre-travel) and that they would cost $100 each -- just everything together discouraged me from going forward with my travel plan.
I am getting some yard-work use out of the dull olive jeans I had bought for the trip.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 3, 2021)

As the state is completely locked down and the state borders are slammed shut travel plans are a thing of the past, was very lucky to get one trip in earlier in the year.

Oz Camper Travels


----------

